# What should i be feeding?



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

I feed my mice dog food and oats right now becoause one of my mice has babies and the other isn't feeling good.What should i feed them? Thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Have a look through the feeding board, there's tons of information


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok thank you didn't even think of that lol thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

I think i found it, is it the fruits and veggies post?. And i was wondering what to feed them as a main diet? thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Read: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8334


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

Ok i am feeding them oats and parakeet seed is this ok?


----------

